# Royal Hawaiian Cigar?



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

My friend came back from Hawaii the other day and he 
pick me up a royal hawaiian cigar, its a flavored cigar called kona coffee.
Has anyone had one of theses? I gonna light it up tonight and see what its like.

heres the link

http://www.royalhawaiiancigars.com/


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I ran across them when I smoked flavoreds but never bought any.... so how was it?


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Let us know how it is. The only flavored cigar I care for is the Java, so maybe a Kona flavored one wouldn't be bad.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

It was okay, I think it was a machine made cigar,
because when I was done I took it apart and found the cardboard filler.
and there was shredded tobacco as well, the signs of a machine made.
But that was the best machine made I'd ever had, its didn't taste or smell like a
machine made, and the price wasn't either lol about $6 bucks a stick.

Hey, Alan have you ever tried the acid roam?

Also I notice I post 3 of these threads, does anyone know how to delete them?


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

louistogie said:


> Hey, Alan have you ever tried the acid roam?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Nope. The only reason I like the Java, is that I usually have it in the morning with a good cup of coffee. The flavors mesh well together.
> ...


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

alanf said:


> louistogie said:
> 
> 
> > As for $6 for a machine made -- I think not.
> ...


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

alanf said:


> As for $6 for a machine made -- I think not.


I don't know, that sounds about right...for Canada!!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Labman said:


> I don't know, that sounds about right...for Canada!!


lol I forgot canada has a crazy tax.
at least you get free heath care!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

alanf said:


> louistogie said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, Alan have you ever tried the acid roam?
> ...


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

louistogie said:


> lol I forgot canada has a crazy tax.
> *at least you get free heath care!*


That's true...so I can smoke all I want and not worry about any ill effects later in life. That would be cool, if only I could afford the crazy cigar prices up here...


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Labman said:


> That's true...so I can smoke all I want and not worry about any ill effects later in life. That would be cool, if only I could afford the crazy cigar prices up here...


Haha thats true.
And you have Cubans! but you pay like what 20$ a stick for Cubans?


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

louistogie said:


> Man that sounds so good right now. I had a corona size one
> it was pretty good. what size do smoke?


Right now I have stocked some Java Claro Robustos and some Java 58s. I'm going to have to try the corona. I'm getting a little low so I'm going to have to start looking for another box.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

alanf said:


> Right now I have stocked some Java Claro Robustos and some Java 58s. I'm going to have to try the corona. I'm getting a little low so I'm going to have to start looking for another box.


Nice the corona are pretty good.
I'll see if I can pick up a robusto some day.


----------

